# field hunting mistakes



## Bayou Beagle (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok, I know scout, scout and scout somemore...

My buddy and I are coming to ND first time and we want to be successful at field hunting...

What do you think the number one mistake is that we should be aware of.

I only ask because I'm trying to do as the romans do in your state.

Thanks for any advice,

Jeff


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

crappy concealment and bird identification.......it seems like they come into the dekes earlier and earlier every year which makes it hard to pick birds out


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Another one I noticed is setting up too close to the roost. A lot of times ducks feed pretty close to where they are roosting and in order to be on the X you would have to set up too close. I watch the dark geese and set up where they are feeding. That way you will be in the right spot for the geese and depend on your spread and spinning wing decoys to pull in the ducks when they get up and circle the fields. PS this isn't always the case but works in that type of scenario.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Concealment.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

barebackjack said:


> Concealment.


Yep!!!!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I'd say concealment, and the mindless belief that spinning wing decoys will always work no matter what the situation calls for.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

goosebusters said:


> I'd say concealment, and the mindless belief that spinning wing decoys will always work no matter what the situation calls for.


agreed. They dont eat up the spinners this time of year like they do the first 2 weeks.

Basically concealment is everything (more so for geese then ducks) But having a very low profile, well mudded, and appropriately stubbled blind is more important then you may think. I'm amazed by peoples ho hum attitudes towards this when I take people new to field hunting out for the first time. Last weekend a guy I took with had his shiny military style shell box, dogs plastic water dish, and big camo jacket in the middle of the field like it didn't matter.

You were right that scouting will be most important. Find where they want to be that is 95% of the battle. Sometimes you will find big concentrations just hopping off the roost 30 yards into a field. There really isn't a good way to hunt that. Your either going to mess it up when you set up or when you start shooting. Some people cant resist and have to give it a try but it usually doesn't work out.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Regardless of the wind, make sure the sun is at your back on a clear day... that's your pro tip!!!


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

After setting up your decoys, don't get the truck stuck in the only low spot in the bean field. Ducks don't decoy very well with a silver dodge ram "parked" 100 yards outside your decoys. Unfortunately I know this from experience (pure ameateur hour last saturday)

To me proper concealment is key, especially as the season progresses. Especially keeping a low profile, even when guys (blinds) are full of camo, it is amazing to see how much they stick out from a distance.


----------



## sd5.0. (Mar 13, 2008)

Concealment...

Make sure those blinds are hidden!!!!!! This is the one reason I dont hunt in large groups. Once you get over 4 blinds to hide and 4 guys all doing different things there are just way to many variables to go wrong. I know that guys have sucess in large groups but from my experience anything over 4 is a bust. Plus if there is only 2 or 3 of you and your in a good field you can smack your limit, get out immediatly, come back the next day and do it all over agian in the same field!!!!


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

concealment. get your pickup out of your spread.


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

Sasha and Abby said:


> Regardless of the wind, make sure the sun is at your back on a clear day... that's your pro tip!!!


This is what first came to mind, because I've had way too many field hunts where I missed out on a ton of birds because we had the sun in our eyes and could not tell a greenhead (silouette against the dawn sky). So yes, damn the wind...use the morning light to your advantage where possible.

Concealment is huge. I used to think you needed to be exactly on the "X", so I used field blinds even if it were bare stubble. But recently I've changed my thinking on that. If there is a little cattail slough or pothole in the field, you may be better off setting up in that cover as closely as possible to the "X". You'll still get lots of passing shots to your spread if you're close to the "X".

The other thing is you don't need a million decoys for field duck hunting. a couple dozen goose silo's or shells, and one or two robo's is all you need to shoot your limit. So save yourself some work and go light on the dekes.


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

Concealment number 1, sometimes i'll spend up to an hour prepping my blind... call it over doing it but i dont have ducks flarring because of laziness.. And recently the mojo's have started to make ducks warry so be easy on those. No shiny stuff.. nothing that looks out of place... think of yourself as a goose/duck coming overhead, of course you are not one of those animals but it sure helps put things into perspective. I do the same thing when walleye fishing..


----------



## Bayou Beagle (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks for the tips folks...

hope to have a good shoot, but I know we will have fun neverless...

as we say in ARk...might not even see a duck!!


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Concealment!!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Concealment


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Concealment we went with gillie blankets this year I like them better than lay out blinds. lower profile and alot easier to work with.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

gundogguru said:


> Concealment we went with gillie blankets this year I like them better than lay out blinds. lower profile and alot easier to work with.


My grandpa and his friends use those gillie suits when hunting corn, they sit on 5 gallon buckets and shoot the crap outta them.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Progression of what kind of fields the birds are using and when...

This time of year, most of the birds are in the bean fields...Early season it's wheat/barley...And, when the snow flies...Corn...(if that ever comes off this year?)

Also, When the birds feed...This time of year it seems like the Mallards are only feeding once a day (afternoons) in the bean fields...At least in my area...Set up in the morning and you will be disapointed...

After the corn goes off, it seems like the Mallards feed mainly in the afternoon as well...So who says you have to get up at 4am to hunt ducks.


----------

